

Flask Landing Page - mjhea0
https://github.com/mjhea0/Flask-Landing

======
gpsarakis
Seems like a nice idea, since it usually is a repetitive kind of task. May I
ask why you chose Flask over Django?

~~~
mjhea0
Flask is much quicker for small apps like this.

